# How "realistic" should science fiction be?



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@StElmosDream, thanks for the link. That will keep me going for a while. I really need to do something to broaden my mind (like watching documentaries) because I'm so stuck in the troublesome situation we've got at work.

I didn't think it's unlikely that there will be cyborgs, I just didn't like the way he said those who haven't got implants will be inferior creatures because I couldn't tell whether he personally endorses that kind of thinking or was just predicting how cyborgs would see others. Never mind


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

If science fiction was completely probably then it'd be very boring. However, minimal suspension of disbelief is best. You can have a few crazy details and facts that would never happen in real life, but try not to completely destroy the laws of physics in an attempt to make the story interesting.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

I expect the characters to be realistic. I expect the rules of that universe to be consistent. I expect the storyline to be consistent (no retconning).

Beyond that, I don't care how silly the tech or the plots get.


----------

